# Heathlands Animal Sanctuary, Royston



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Whizz 3yrs Dalmation/JRT Male
Poor Whizz has had a very sad life. His owner worked abroad so he was periodically deposited in kennels for several weeks at a time. Then one time, she never came back as sadly she died. Poor Whizz waited and waited but no one came. Only after extensive enquiries by the kennels did it come to light that no one would be coming. They asked for our help which we are happy to give. Whizz is of course upset and bewildered but he is a sweet boy who really deserves a lucky break. He needs someone who wont be going off for weeks at a time but who is around to give him the love and training he needs as well as lots of walkies and socialisation.










Heathlands Animal Sanctuary
Dogs 01763 244488 Cats 01223 207823 (12-4pm closed wed/sun)

Training/behaviour 07969 551041
http://www.heathlands.org.uk/


----------

